# Flexible Lotion Tubes



## Trish (May 2, 2010)

Hi all, i'm not sure that i have the right forum, but i have been scouring the web and can't seem to find a small, white, travel size, flexible , lotion tube(Not A Tottle or Malibu). Like the tubes that you would buy lotion in! Is there such a thing for sale anywhere or am i being completly ridiculous in my expectations? I think the problem may be that i am looking for one that has the bottom sealed already.
I think if i could find them, i might just jump up and dance around the bonfire while only wearing dangling crystals!!!!!!!!
Help!
Thanks Trish


----------



## lauramw71 (May 2, 2010)

I think I know what you're talking about..  It's a tube that sits upside down, and goes to a point at the top right?  Not rounded like a tottle?  Man I wish I could find those too.  I have a foot scrub someone gave me in one of those tubes and think it would be soo much better to use one of those for a scrub than a jar!!


----------



## Tabitha (May 2, 2010)

I have only ever seen them in a bottom fill & you would have to seal it. The tips are too small to put product in from the top.


----------



## Trish (May 3, 2010)

I will find them if they are out there in cyberspace somewhere! They have to be, and iv'e seen some with a screw on flip-top that have a larger opening you could fill with a syringe or a funnel (finished products i mean). I found some purple and blue ones, but i want white. I bought some small 15ml ones from D.I.Y cosmetics for my daughter's lip gloss, but they don't have any larger ones. I'm looking for 1, 2 and 4 oz. I'll let you know if i find them, in the meantime if anyne has a good lead i'll gladly check it out!!!


----------



## Bigmoose (May 4, 2010)

Is this what you are looking for?
http://www.midwestbottles.com/index.php ... &parent=60
The picture on this website does not do them justice.  The bottles come to more of a flat but pointed end on them and could never stand up the way that they show them.  If you think this might be close look at my Etsy store and look at one of my facial washes.  The pictures there show you much better what the bottles are like.  I really like them.

Bruce


----------



## krissy (May 4, 2010)

do you mean like the tubes for toothpaste?


----------



## madpiano (May 19, 2010)

I am looking for these as well....some shower gel comes in tubes like that or Neutrogena Face Wash. That kind of tube. I know I would have to seal them after filling them, but I have never even seen them unsealed ? And how would you seal them ? I am assuming some kind of heat thing ?


----------



## Bigmoose (May 20, 2010)

Yes it does take a heat sealer.  I checked into them and they are expensive.  The tubes are not cheap enough to off set the cost of the sealer.  But I still want one.

Bruce


----------



## Tabitha (May 20, 2010)

aquatech will private label products in those tubes. I did not see the empt tubes on theor website but I bet they are available. They are bottom fill though.

http://www.aquatech-skincare.com/htmls/ ... bes4oz.htm


----------



## Tabitha (May 20, 2010)

all of aquatech's prodct prices include shipping btw.


----------



## mandie (Sep 11, 2010)

I don't know if ya'll are still looking for tubes, but are these what you're looking for?

www.tubesnstuff.com


----------



## Hazel (Sep 11, 2010)

Those are nice looking tubes.


----------



## cwarren (Sep 12, 2010)

yea   what she said - wish I knew how to make lotion ;(


----------



## Hazel (Sep 12, 2010)

You can learn to make lotion. It's not hard. Have you looked under the recipe section for a beginner's recipe?


----------

